# British Humor: Don't Blame the Ladder



## treeseer (Apr 19, 2010)

Bungling handyman puts ladder against branch he is sawing off... then sues bosses after breaking his foot 

By Liz Hull
Last updated at 9:39 PM on 14th April 2010

* Comments (368)
* Add to My Stories


As DIY disasters go, they don't come much dafter than sawing off a tree branch that you've just leaned your ladder against.

But when he was asked to prune a sycamore tree in the grounds of a luxury hotel, handyman Peter Aspinall propped his ladder against the branch he was removing instead of the tree trunk.

He sawed through the branch and it plummeted 14 feet to the ground. The ladder and Mr Aspinall quickly followed.
Egerton House hote

Bumbling: Egerton House hotel, Bolton, where handyman Peter Aspinall injured his foot after falling off a ladder which he placed against the branch he was sawing off

The 64-year-old broke his heel, damaged ligaments and spent ten days in hospital after the fall.

Yesterday it emerged that Mr Aspinall, who has been off sick since the accident 18 months ago, is suing Egerton House Hotel, near Bolton, for his injuries.

A court ordered the hotel to pay £2,015 after a health and safety investigation concluded that the owners had failed to carry out a 'risk assessment' on the dangers of sawing a tree branch with a ladder against it and should have trained Mr Aspinall and a colleague on where to place the ladder.

More...

* Sainsbury's butchers banned from using KNIVES... in case they cut themselves
* Council refuses to collect recycling bin... because it contained six melon pips
* Daughter sues her father in bitter feud over seafront mansion
* Council bans dogs from parks leaving owners wondering where to go 'walkies'

The hotel's solicitor, David Walton, told magistrates: 'It is an unusual accident. Laurel and Hardy do that sort of thing.'

Speaking after the hearing, he added: 'The hotel was very disappointed that common sense did not prevail and that the case was brought against them.

'The prosecution case was that had there been a routine risk assessment for the gardening activity of pruning trees then it's unlikely that this accident would have happened.

'But, even if there had been a risk assessment done, no one would expect two experienced men to do such a thing.'

The court heard the accident happened on July 18, 2008, after Mr Aspinall, a part-time handyman who had worked at the hotel for only two weeks, was asked by gardener Alan Ashworth to help him prune a tree which was shading the lawn.

The two men placed a ladder against the branch which was to be cut but, as Mr Ashworth was left-handed, he felt it was too awkward for him to saw, so asked Mr Aspinall to cut it.

While Mr Ashworth held the bottom of the ladder, Mr Aspinall climbed up and began using a bow saw to remove the branch. When the branch broke, Mr Aspinall fell to the ground.

Mr Walton said hotel owner Janet Hampton was not on the premises at the time and, if she had been, would have ensured the task was carried out by specialist tree surgeons.

He added that Mr Ashworth was embarrassed and sorry about what had happened.

In a statement, Mrs Hampton, who has run the 29-bedroomed, 200-year-old hotel for four years, said: 'Naturally the hotel is concerned that the systems it had in place did not prevent the employees involved in this incident from attempting to cut the branch and that one of those employees should then fall and sustain injury.

'Action has been taken to ensure that this could not happen again.'

The hotel - which won Lancashire Life Hotel of the Year 2009-10 - pleaded guilty to breaching health and safety regulations by failing to undertake risk assessments for employees working in the hotel gardens.

It was fined £1,000 and ordered to pay £1,000 council costs and a £15 victim surcharge by magistrates.

Mr Aspinall, who previously worked for British Aerospace for 24 years, could not be reached for comment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sues-BOSSES-breaking-foot.html#ixzz0lazEoGaz


----------



## Bermie (Apr 21, 2010)

Risk assessments are a big deal over there...but where common sense should kick in, they are a bit of a crutch!

Case in point...during half term break, at my College, all the hot water taps in every washroom and shower on the entire campus were labelled with a 'caution hot water, may exceed ??*C' little yellow sticker...flip, WHAT do you expect to come out of a hot water tap!!! Our Arb tutor took them all off in the arb washrooms, muttering obscenities under his breath!
In the ladies, six basins in a row, each one had their little yellow sticker...ridiculous!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the kind of mentality that is bred where dependency on the government is the norm.


----------



## woodguy105 (Apr 23, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Mr Aspinall, who previously worked for British Aerospace for 24 years, could not be reached for comment.QUOTE]
> 
> Welll I guess that explains why Great Britain isn't leading the way in space travel......
> 
> :monkey:


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 23, 2010)

I was wondering how he made to 64 years old.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 24, 2010)

Just proves that cutting trees is NOT rocket science


----------



## CrappieKeith (Apr 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I was wondering how he made to 64 years old.



Ask Avalanch...he may know.....LOL


----------

